# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  HGH for herniated disk and degenerative disk disease

## baseball7m

So i have looked around some and i can see that people are definitely getting HGH for herniated disks and degenerative disk disease with mixed reviews from patients..Yes i want the HGH to help with these but of course i want it for the sports enhanchment too.. Not to long ago i had a severely herniated disk that required a surgury at the L4L5 lumbar at the ripe age of 20 (at the time) doc also told me i have degenerative disk disease.. I have history with tight ligements and tendinitis...
My question is what do you really think the chances are a doc will give me, a 23 year old 6'4 230lb guy this? 
Whats the place to try? this is my first time.. should i go to a longevity wellness type place? how hard to i need to give my sob stroy? i just feel like im going to get laughed at..

----------


## lovbyts

Nope and PLEASE dont try the generics. 99.999% are fake or at least way under dosed.

I had surgery on L3, L4 & L5/S1 so I feel your pain, literally. L5/S1 was the worst though. I was paralyzed for 2 weeks from the waist down until after surgery. I still have pain/discomfort but it's SLOWLY getting better. Surgery was in 2007.

IF you test low for HGH you can get it from a longevity clinic. I would at least give it a shot. It's not cheap but you at least know it's real. I was on it for almost a year after my surgery and it did help me recover in the long run although you need to take it at least 6 months to see any benefits. 


A slow steady recovery is best and as I'm sure you have been told 100x work on your core. Do lots of walking and lifting light to build the muscles. Always focus on form.

Sorry I know it's not really what you want to hear but there is not magic pill or shot. If there was I would be preaching about it on the mountain tops. Ice helps a lot for discomfort if you do it right. 20 min on, 20 min off. Repeat 3x in a row and 3x a day.

One thing that may help in recover is TB-500 but again, it's no miracle.

----------


## Leroy Jenkins

> So i have looked around some and i can see that people are definitely getting HGH for herniated disks and degenerative disk disease with mixed reviews from patients..Yes i want the HGH to help with these but of course i want it for the sports enhanchment too.. Not to long ago i had a severely herniated disk that required a surgury at the L4L5 lumbar at the ripe age of 20 (at the time) doc also told me i have degenerative disk disease.. I have history with tight ligements and tendinitis...
> My question is what do you really think the chances are a doc will give me, a 23 year old 6'4 230lb guy this? 
> Whats the place to try? this is my first time.. should i go to a longevity wellness type place? how hard to i need to give my sob stroy? i just feel like im going to get laughed at..


Look up prolotherapy. I am having hgh injected into my knee joint with good results. Probably wont help with the "sports enhancement" but may help your back.

----------


## baseball7m

thanks a lot, you have sure been through a bunch. 
It took me maybe 8 months to be fully recovered from surgery.. maybe a full year to be back to where I was prior to the surgery.
Things do not bother me to much, but if i feel any discomfort i have my "routine" i go threw to stop it. 
The thing that stinks is not doing deadlifts and squats.. i could do them, but to me its not worth the risk.. instead i do a lot of leg press, extensions, body weight squats.. weighted lunges SL squats. 
Thanks i knew it was a long shot since im young.

----------


## baseball7m

> Look up prolotherapy. I am having hgh injected into my knee joint with good results. Probably wont help with the "sports enhancement" but may help your back.


very interesting i have heard of it before (cant remember when) did you do any prolotherapy?

----------


## bigboy67

I had L5/S1 discectomy in 2010 myself. Still coming back from it. I also am utilizing GH. Will end up using for about 4+ months by the end of things. It is a slow process, and not going to be a magic potion.

I will second one point..... strengthening your core. I thought that my core was really good due to my weight lifting program.... it was not... make a point of doing abdominal exercises and body weight straight leg deadlifts (head down to your toes and back up, etc.) and let me tell you, you will feel fricken great in about 3 weeks. 

I used to have debilitating back spasms and pain, no more (though I still have pain in general due to degenerative issues)

----------


## lovbyts

> thanks a lot, you have sure been through a bunch. 
> It took me maybe 8 months to be fully recovered from surgery.. maybe a full year to be back to where I was prior to the surgery.
> Things do not bother me to much, but if i feel any discomfort i have my "routine" i go threw to stop it. 
> The thing that stinks is not doing deadlifts and squats.. i could do them, but to me its not worth the risk.. instead i do a lot of leg press, extensions, body weight squats.. weighted lunges SL squats. 
> Thanks i knew it was a long shot since im young.


Something to keep in mind especially since you are doing deadlifts and such. Once you have had a herniated disc repaired (discectomy) you are 50% more likely to herniate the disk directly above or below that one.

I recovered quickly after my 1st surgery in 2005. I had suffered from lower back pain since I herniated L3 & L4 in 1985. I got to the point I could not walk or stand for more than 5 min at a time and that was not acceptable being a single dad. I felt GREAT starting from day one of the surgery. Problem is due to other issues I really had no or not enough energy to get back into the gym and was slowly getting out of shape. After L5/S1 ruptured do to a lot of extraneous activities while on a recent 3 week vacation (it was worth it.  :Smilie:  ) I knew I had to get back in shape or end up in a wheelchair. 

Take things slow and dont push yourself so you dont re injure but DONT get lazy and not do anything like I did.

----------


## fit2bOld

I had this surgery as well L4,L5, S1 3 months ago. Trained like a mad man before the surgery lots of core and stretching. Doc let me back to the gym 4 weeks later fixed weighted machines only with no compressive or twisting motions. Now just past 13 weeks feel awesome. Actually grown to like the machines gained some size on my arms

----------


## bigboy67

> I had this surgery as well L4,L5, S1 3 months ago. Trained like a mad man before the surgery lots of core and stretching. Doc let me back to the gym 4 weeks later fixed weighted machines only with no compressive or twisting motions. Now just past 13 weeks feel awesome. *Actually grown to like the machines* gained some size on my arms


\


x2 .... I am the same way now. My workouts are also like 25-30% faster using machines/Smythe machines as well. And now that I am mostly focused on the compression, blood pump, flexing of muscle, versus moving "heavy" weight, it doesnt matter how much weight I push around. Funny enough, once I stopped caring about how much weight I moved and focused on the form, I have MUCH stronger and my muscles are a lot "fuller" looking

----------

